# Faraday Future breaks ground on $1B eletric vehicle factory



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Faraday Future is full speed ahead with the creation of their $1 billon, 3 million square foot manufacturing facility for premium electric vehicles in North Las Vegas, Nevada. Check out the full details on the Faraday Future Nevada project from their press release.

At an event in North Las Vegas, Nevada, Faraday Future (FF) hosted a ceremonial ground breaking for its world-class, highly connected and environmentally friendly manufacturing facility at Apex Industrial Park. The celebratory ceremony was attended by Nevada Governor Brian Sandoval, North Las Vegas Mayor John Lee, Clark County Commission Chairman Steve Sisolak, Clark County Commissioner Marilyn Kirkpatrick, Steve Hill of the Governor's Office of Economic Development, and several other community leaders and key elected officials from the region. Not only does the announcement signify an important milestone for FF as the company works towards the production of its first all-electric premium vehicle, but the investment will have an overall positive impact on the State of Nevada.***8203;

Hiring for the Faraday Future Nevada project has already kicked off. The $1 billion, 3 million square foot, 900-acre development is expected to create approximately 4,500 direct jobs over a 10-year period for the state. The project will also help invest in the community with new and improved infrastructure, create revenue opportunities for local businesses and contribute to tourism.

"We are moving extremely quickly for a project of this size," said Dag Reckhorn, VP of Global Manufacturing at Faraday Future. "Our aim is to complete a program that would normally take four years and do it in half the time, while still doing it right."

"We are thrilled to have chosen Nevada as the home for our first manufacturing facility and are deeply committed to bringing our investment to the state," said Reckhorn. "We have received tremendous support from local government officials and the community, and look forward to making a significant, positive impact on the local economy."

As it gears up for the launch of its first production vehicle, FF is expanding quickly with over 700 U.S. employees to date. The facility in North Las Vegas will be used to manufacture electric, cutting-edge and technologically advanced FF vehicles. It will be expansive in size and hire in roles such as manufacturing, engineering, communications, administrative and more.

*FEATURES OF THE FACILITY*

Like FF products, the production facility will be connected, futuristic looking and environmentally conscious.

The FF factory will be a highly connected plant. FF is designing unique ways that will connect consumers with the vehicles and will invite them into the manufacturing experience.

The facility will use the latest materials and processes with the aim of exceeding environmental and manufacturing standards set forth by the industry. For example, the body shop will use industry leading levels of automation.

FF is committed to environmentally friendly practices. The company will harvest a combination of wind, solar and geo-thermal energies over time together with its local energy provider to help meet its clean energy goals.

FF is leveraging its design experience and talents into the creation of the facility. Our user-centric approach is reflected in the futuristic aspects of the building with the use of glass panels that promote an open and inclusive environment. This is unprecedented for modern automobile factories which are conventionally hidden behind walls.

Materials for the facility structure will include the use of the glass, steel, LED lighting and water-based paints.



*Vehicle Production*

FF will use the facility to manufacturer its premium electric vehicles.

The FF facility will utilize the company's unique Variable Platform Architecture (VPA) which is an adaptable modular platform made up of battery strings that can be removed or added to alter the wheelbase. Adding or subtracting the strings modifies the vehicle's potential weight, battery efficiency and travel distance achieving an even faster entry into nearly any new vehicle segment.


----------



## Evx (Jun 14, 2016)

Okay


----------



## ThoreauHD (Feb 27, 2006)

All this hippie **** isn't going to address where the electricity is going to come from, where the rare earth metals/batteries are going to come(or go) from once China tells us to F off, and why most of these companies are paid for with our tax dollars instead of their profits. Its a another TARP scam- one that the BSing South African, Elon Musk, has perfected.


----------



## Moop (Mar 17, 2016)

ThoreauHD said:


> All this hippie **** isn't going to address where the electricity is going to come from, where the rare earth metals/batteries are going to come(or go) from once China tells us to F off, and why most of these companies are paid for with our tax dollars instead of their profits. Its a another TARP scam- one that the BSing South African, Elon Musk, has perfected.


It's called an "Energy Policy". All energy created doesn't need to come from fossil fuels.


----------

